# Global anabolic, asia dispensary



## tattoo (Mar 29, 2018)

not sure if this is the proper way to approach this, but here goes. I am hoping someone can confirm that asia dispensary is a legit site to get glabal anabolic and eu bioz products. they do offer authentification codes. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 29, 2018)

"Yep, that bullshit code on that bullshit vial matches our very own bullshit Authentification Code. Your Acme Steroid has been authentificated."


----------



## tattoo (Mar 29, 2018)

a picture of Dan Severn, and a laptop seems to make guys really tough. Don't understand why you and other assholes like yourself have to reply to threads. If you wanna be a dick then don't say a ****ing thing. Because if you were standing in front of me I promise you would not talk like that


----------



## Viduus (Mar 29, 2018)

I believe he was answering your question...


----------



## tattoo (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree, but no need to be a sarcastic prick about it. *00 dollars later, I'm not happy to hear his smart ass opinion. So tell me, if my max was 185 3months ago and I hit 345 last night, is that results? Ive only gained 30lbs though


----------



## Viduus (Mar 29, 2018)

Different people on this site will answer your questions in their own style.

POB will give you a one word answer that’ll make you research why something is scientifically correct if you’re curious enough to explore it.

Another member on here will have you deep-throating a sheep to unlock the secret to gainz. (Not joking)

Everyone here generally tries to help in their own way. Have the patience to sift through it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

Comes with a fortune cookie with every order


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 30, 2018)

A budy of mine has used the global anabolic primobolin tablets and said they are great 

If that helps

Is it budy or buddy ?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 30, 2018)

tattoo said:


> I agree, but no need to be a sarcastic prick about it. *00 dollars later, I'm not happy to hear his smart ass opinion. So tell me, if my max was 185 3months ago and I hit 345 last night, is that results? Ive only gained 30lbs though



Wow those are great gains man. You must be huuuuuge gaining 30 lbs like that. Congrats on your success... You may want to get some bloods done and check your e2... 

On a serious note, no one here is going to recommend you purchase illegal drugs off a .com site because doing so would be stupid. So I am trying to help you.... Dont buy illegal drugs online...


----------



## Spongy (Mar 30, 2018)

tattoo said:


> a picture of Dan Severn, and a laptop seems to make guys really tough. Don't understand why you and other assholes like yourself have to reply to threads. If you wanna be a dick then don't say a ****ing thing. Because if you were standing in front of me I promise you would not talk like that



What's funny about your post is you're accusing him of being an internet tough guy (even though he didn't act like one), while being an internet tough guy.  Oh, the irony.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 30, 2018)

Buying online almost seems like a way to get scammed in most cases.  Granted, there are a couple of "supplement" companies overseas that have legitimate products, but that can change on a moment's notice.  Then you have the risk of customs seizing your package or worse, depending on how much you order.  The last thing you want to do is order enough gear to hit dealer status in the eyes of the law.

I know I joke about it, but that's where a local source comes into play.  Sure it costs a little more, but I have a face and a name tied to any bunk gear.  While I used to joke about beating their @zz, in all seriousness, I'd just warn anyone else to stay away from them for selling bunk gear if I were to receive bunk gear.  To date, I never received bunk gear, so I've been lucky.  

OTOH, one of my friends lucked out and received some mislabeled gear because he tested with a level of over 5,000 total testosterone on what was supposed to be 250 mg/ml of sustanon and a 200 mg/ml tri-tren blend and he was taking 1.5 ml of each twice per week.  It was determined that his tri-tren blend was actually a double dose testosterone blend to get his levels that high...  Nothing like taking testosterone with a side of double testosterone, lol.  He did complain that the injection hurt WAY more than usual, so that should have been a clue as to something being off.  Basically he determined which was which by doing one injection of each and noticing that the tri-tren hurt like a mofo.  At least the source made things right by giving him two bottles of tren to make up for the mislabeled gear.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 30, 2018)

gear <---- your noob is showing


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 30, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> gear <---- your noob is showing



All apologies for the noobness.  While I never ordered online, I heard horror stories about online sources starting out legit then transitioning to underdosed or fake products on the second or third order.  Then there was one who recently started out as legit and did a huge money grab when he became a ghost and stopped responding to emails and all other attempts to communicate with him.  I often wonder if he cashed out on the Bitcoin high prior to disappearing...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

legit is no good anymore..you want genuine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

hahahahahahahah that shit never gets old for me hahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

we have to be kind and gentle ..Im sorry ..Yes its a risk u may get your money scammed away if u dont k now the source well..


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> we have to be kind and gentle ..Im sorry ..Yes its a risk u may get your money scammed away if u dont k now the source well..



I got a good laugh out of your comments and it made the wife ask me what I was laughing at..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

save your money until your sure the source is legit/genuine/g2g


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

your asking yourself how the hell do i do that?? Its no different then anyvother drug imo..The same way u find what ever u find aas


----------



## Mythos (Mar 30, 2018)

It's always a good sign when someone asks whether a source is legit then later say they already used it and it was awesome. 
:32 (17):


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

Mythos said:


> It's always a good sign when someone asks whether a source is legit then later say they already used it and it was awesome.
> :32 (17):



Glad I wasn’t the only one to enjoy that..


----------



## Kingkiller77 (Mar 30, 2018)

But on the other hand, he definitely sounds like he's running hot on real test lol. First post, this is gonna be a good forum.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 31, 2018)

Not trying to Jack this thread, I have been looking for a source myself and found Uncle Z, I can get big really fast they tell me.


----------



## Bigmills (Apr 2, 2018)

tattoo said:


> a picture of Dan Severn, and a laptop seems to make guys really tough. Don't understand why you and other assholes like yourself have to reply to threads. If you wanna be a dick then don't say a ****ing thing. Because if you were standing in front of me I promise you would not talk like that


I love this reply brother. I think the same exact way going to see post like this or should I say responses like this. I hope everything worked out for you..


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2018)

tattoo said:


> a picture of Dan Severn, and a laptop seems to make guys really tough. Don't understand why you and other assholes like yourself have to reply to threads. If you wanna be a dick then don't say a ****ing thing. Because if you were standing in front of me I promise you would not talk like that



That's Don Fry !


----------

